# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products  eMMC Pro - New Models Samsung , SM-G5500 , SM-G6000 and more

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro New Models  [19 JULY 2017] 
We are releasing more models ,
more dumps , more pinouts for our customer demands .
Thanks for the feedbacks for our all eMMC Pro Users . 
Did you see eMMC Pro V1.09 ? الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] #	HTC D820N eMMC Dump		[ Thanks to Mathew_Di ]#	Samsung I9305 eMMC Dump#	Samsung I9305 eMMC Pinouts#	Samsung G5500  eMMC Dump	 [ World First ]#	Samsung G5500  eMMC Pinouts	 [ World First ]#	Samsung G6000  eMMC Dump#	Samsung G6000  eMMC Pinouts ( correct )	 [ World First ]#	Nokia Lumia 820 eMMC Dump	  [ World First ] [ Thanks to Mathew_Di ]#	Nokia Lumia 820  eMMC Pinouts	  [ World First ] [ Thanks to Mathew_Di ]  You can now operate with almost 
all mobile phones with eMMC / eMCP inside ! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Advanced eMMC Repair*   *Universal Device Programmer**Free eMMC Booster with eMMC Pro Hardware*  eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

